# I'm back with a new toy!



## Tharg2007 (7 Sep 2012)

After a couple of years of being off the road due to work/kids etc I'm back with a new ride. Absolutely no speed to it at all and fairly heavy but it loads of fun and gets all the kids to school in one go.


----------



## machew (7 Sep 2012)

Need a pedal set for the third person


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Sep 2012)

machew said:


> Need a pedal set for the third person


nah, i need the exercise.


----------



## BlackPanther (9 Sep 2012)

It's just missing a kiddie trailer on the back.


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Sep 2012)

If I had a third child I would definitely get one. I would say a beer trailer is the next best thing.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2012)

what a brilliant looking machine....


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2012)

I want one


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2012)

very good


----------

